# The Ultimate Mod



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Tinkering around today getting ready to head out of town and stumbled upon something I've been trying to find a solution to. A 3/4" 6 point socket fits the rods on the jacks perfectly. Dug out the socket adapter for my 18 volt cordless drill and zip you're done. If you put the drill in low it will actually lift the trailer so you have to be careful. I always carry my drill so I'm stoked about this. No more winding the ole handle forever.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice









Running out to the garage to find drill and sockets.

Good advice on not letting the jacks lift the TT, be careful everyone just put the jacks down for support, don't lift the TT.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great nascarcamper








I did the same thing last year but my drill wasn't big enough to do it
So I'm ready this year I got a bigger cordless drill ( It beats hand cranking)









Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You can also cut off much of the handle from the tool provided and stick it in the drill.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

campmg said:


> You can also cut off much of the handle from the tool provided and stick it in the drill.
> [snapback]101050[/snapback]​


Good idea. Bad news if drill battery dies.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

LateralG said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > You can also cut off much of the handle from the tool provided and stick it in the drill.
> ...


That's why I went a different route. I had been unable to find the handles online anywhere so I wanted to keep mine intact.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LateralG said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > You can also cut off much of the handle from the tool provided and stick it in the drill.
> ...


Then you always have the old way...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is an actual adapter for your drill to do this. I am sure some one will post a link in the next 5 minutes for it but if the 3/4 socket works that is great.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man! I have heard of lazy before!









I can't wait to try it on mine!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man! I have heard of lazy before!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PDX

Once you have tried it, you will be carrying a cordless drill from now on.









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just remember, those aren't "levelers". Don't try to level the TT with those.

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You should be careful about calling something the Ulimate Mod. I immediately assumed you found a way to permanently install a blender.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

campmg said:


> You can also cut off much of the handle from the tool provided and stick it in the drill.
> [snapback]101050[/snapback]​


Exactly what I did to mine the week after I bought it 2 years ago, even ground some edges in the rod so the drill grips better. Really works nice.

My camper came with two crank handles so I still have the traditional manual crank as back-up.

As far as the blender goes, get a weedeater engine, a coupler, blender body and bammo, 15000 rpm margaritas.

kevin


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill, I did not know if we were supposed to lift the TT or not with the jack stands.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Just remember, those aren't "levelers". Don't try to level the TT with those.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]101212[/snapback]​


What do we level the TT with? Are we supposed to use those plastic thingies and drive up and down them until it is right? I am very new to this and thought that the TT would be leveled by the stands. Thanks, Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OVTT said:


> [What do we level the TT with? Are we supposed to use those plastic thingies and drive up and down them until it is right? I am very new to this and thought that the TT would be leveled by the stands. Thanks, Randy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You level left to right with blocks of wood under the tires or lynks locks (I think that's what their called) found at any camping store or campingworld.com Link here for campingworld.com. Front to back is leveled with the tongue jack. the stab jacks are only for support, get tight to the ground and about a 1/4 turn after, that's all.

Bill.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

h2oman said:


> You should be careful about calling something the Ulimate Mod. I immediately assumed you found a way to permanently install a blender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the one thats built-in to the thru-the-wall ice maker at the outside kitchen?








Fred


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Back in our pop up camper days, I had a specialized socket called "Socket Genie" I bought from Camping World that was used to both raise the roof and also lower the stabilizers. It was an extra deep socket on a shaft to fit a 1/2 in drill. The socket had a slot cut into it to grab the "bumps" on the stabilizer shaft. Worked great but don't you know, now I can't find the #&*@ thing!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > [What do we level the TT with? Are we supposed to use those plastic thingies and drive up and down them until it is right? I am very new to this and thought that the TT would be leveled by the stands. Thanks, Randy
> ...


THANK YOU! I had no idea. You are the man.







Had I not looked into this I would have the TT sitting with the wheels off the ground, but she would be level!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

[/quote]
Had I not looked into this I would have the TT sitting with the wheels off the ground, but she would be level!
[snapback]101408[/snapback]​[/quote]

But alas, not for long. Soon your stabs would've bent, and your tires would be back on terra firma.









I installed a couple of those stick on bubble levels on my 21RS. One on the front of the TT, and the other on the trailer tongue. Before I installed the bubbles I first used a 6' level and a 4' level to set the trailer dead on.

Now I just back into the camp site, check the side to side level and determine how much blocking I need, pull forward and then back on to the blocks. I then use my electric tongue jack to level front to back. Then, and ONLY then do the stabs go down. Easy Chessy!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Even the worse time I ever had trying to level my trailer sounds good right now.

WISH I WAS CAMPING!!!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I use three pieces of 1" x 6" treated lumber, cut to about 3' long pieces. Then I stack however many are needed to level the low side of the TT. Also, I cut a beveled edge on one end of each board to make it easier to drive onto. They store in the pass-thru next to the drawer. Just don't forget to pick them up when leaving your campsite, I lost one that way.
And be sure to keep the screw threads on the jacks lubed. Makes for a LOT easier cranking - with or without the drill.
Fred


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

merlotman said:


> Back in our pop up camper days, I had a specialized socket called "Socket Genie" I bought from Camping World that was used to both raise the roof and also lower the stabilizers. It was an extra deep socket on a shaft to fit a 1/2 in drill. The socket had a slot cut into it to grab the "bumps" on the stabilizer shaft. Worked great but don't you know, now I can't find the #&*@ thing!
> [snapback]101404[/snapback]​


One of these came with our COLEMAN Niagara. (Same with the slots on the side.)
Unfortunately it went with the pop-up when we sold it.









MaeJae


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I just cut off the tool that came with the camper. That worked great till I ran out of battery power on a weeks vacation. Then I stopped by my dealer to get another handle in the event this happened again and they just gave me one. They said they always keep a bunch around. I have since cut the round shaft octogon so it doesn't slip.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > You should be careful about calling something the Ulimate Mod.Â I immediately assumed you found a way to permanently install a blender.
> ...


That's the one.


----------

